# Everythings bigger in the USA...



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

... and apparently the Shepherds become bigger and bigger by the hour. 

Took Nala and Indra to the fair yesterday. Not together, single. To proof some of the obedience. Both did really well and I was very proud. 

Anyhow, we ran into one not so nice encounter with two kids. They literally smacked and hit Nala in the face and I told them not to do it. The parents apologized and quickly disappeared.
Both dogs had a blast and especially Nala was a Star, everyone loved her looks. 

Of course we've ran into the "Is she still a puppy? Ours is twice as big and a 100 pounds." kind of people but one guy took the icing from the cake. 

He literally said that his German Shepherd is 200 pounds big. 

200 pounds... RRRIGHT!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

200 lbs, riiiiiiight


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Ah I can say to that is /SNORT


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

80 pounds of GSD and 120 pounds of B.S.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah...I had some little snit at a soccer game get all snarky about Jax because she's not 100 lbs. You'll have that.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PatchonGSD said:


> 80 pounds of GSD and 120 pounds of B.S.


This! ^^^^^


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> 80 pounds of GSD and 120 pounds of B.S.


:rofl: Good one


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, maybe he has a shepherd, but definitely not a GERman Shepherd.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yup. Either doesn't own a GERMAN shepherd, or has one whose size he exaggerates. Then again, Dakoda's brother from the same litter is 145 lbs :/ Definitely oversized, even though Koda herself is 65ish right now. 
People always make comments about how she can't be purebed or has to be a puppy because she's "too small to be a shepherd," and I just smile at them and write down the AKC website on a sheet of paper which I give them, and tell them to look up the standard.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I took Mina into a few stores the other day and was told at least five times that she can't be pure because she is too small. Yes I guess 23" and 60lbs is waaay too small to be a real GSD. That and people that don't understand the "DO NOT PET" vest thats on her. I kept getting "why can't I pet her she looks friendly?" comment. I finally stopped saying because she is trainng, and started just saying that she is friendly but I'm not.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I took Mina into a few stores the other day and was told at least five times that she can't be pure because she is too small. Yes I guess 23" and 60lbs is waaay too small to be a real GSD. That and people that don't understand the "DO NOT PET" vest thats on her. I kept getting "why can't I pet her she looks friendly?" comment. I finally stopped saying because she is trainng, and started just saying that she is friendly but I'm not.


 :spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: Good one


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Put a big smile on your face, and your best German-English accent, and say, I guess Americans have a problem with obese dogs too.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

200lbs, big deal! my dad can beat up your dad! 

Thats just how people like that sound to me. They always seem to have something bigger and better.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nigel said:


> ​They always seem to have something bigger and better.


Well, maybe not. And that would explain the braggadocio.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, maybe not. And that would explain the braggadocio.


 Exactly!! I wonder if the "200lb GSD" guy and the "breeder" who insulted Hex in the other thread share the same dna?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It's funny how so many people think that really tiny or ginormous is better than just standard or close to that for any dog. A 200 lb GSD sounds gross to me.


----------



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

It drives me INSANE when people make the "she's so small" comment. Schatzi is a growing puppy and at 7 months is already 50 pounds and has yet to truly fill out, and I believe she'll probably max out at 70 pounds, which is fine by me. I've even had a person say "Ugh. That is TOO big." Hm. Sorry she's not obese like your monster dog, or scrawny like your little rat dog.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Kwolf94 said:


> It drives me INSANE when people make the "she's so small" comment. Schatzi is a growing puppy and at 7 months is already 50 pounds and has yet to truly fill out, and I believe she'll probably max out at 70 pounds, which is fine by me. I've even had a person say "Ugh. That is TOO big." Hm. Sorry she's not obese like your monster dog, or scrawny like your little rat dog.


 :spittingcoffee::rofl: Just made my life!!! :thumbup:


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

And the bigger = better mentality strikes again!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Since Stosh is long-coated he looks heavier than he is- people always ask how much he weighs and they seem genuinely disappointed that he isn't at least 100 lbs.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

> I finally stopped saying because she is trainng, and started just saying that she is friendly but I'm not.


 ROFL that's awesome 

I don't get the bigger is better thing at all. My 5.5 month old pup is already 54lbs - which is what has been causing problems with his joints. He's not fat just growing really quickly. His mum was quite "small" but he will be quite a big boy.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Agreed! It makes me sad when people say they're actively looking for "HUGE" German shepherds or other giant-sized dogs. GSDs are just not meant to be that big. The bigger you breed them, the more health problems you introduce--not to mention shrinking their longevity by a very significant margin. Very sad. I wish this wasn't such a desirable trait to so many people.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

When Brody decides it's "lap time" on the couch, I really wish he didn't weigh 105 pounds.

And when I need to pick Tsura up for any reason and she decides to be stubborn, 68 pounds is too heavy!

Anyway, Brody is large for breed standard, but very well proportioned for his size (other than his bat ears). I tend to get an equal mix of "he's HEEYOOOOGE!" and "mine's bigger" comments.

Whatever. Brody and I know the truth. He's 50 pounds of dog and 55 pounds of ears and tongue.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Could it have been a King Shepherd? I know people mistake the two breeds all of the time.They do get to be up to 150lbs. So the dog would be 50lbs too heavy.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Riley is 26" and weighs in at around 65-70 pounds. I haven't weighed her again yet, but that was her last weight, 65. I am assuming she gained more. She has yet to fill out, she is only 1 year and 7 months old. I can't wait to see her fill out, she is going to fill out really nice! 

I too can not stand that whole bigger is better thing, and she is small for a German Shepherd... Some people tell me I should increase her food and get her bigger somehow...Riley eats 4 cups twice a day, she has a high metabolism. She is not over weight though, and is her perfect weight in my opinion. I won't increase or decrease her food until my vet tells me so.
*
*


----------

